# North Korean propaganda



## CQB (Apr 17, 2014)

I found this pretty interesting as it's more than what the world sees normally. Listen or download. 

http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/latenightlive/north-korea27s-film-industry/5342474


----------

